# Homepagemenü erstellen



## SiNiE (25. Dezember 2003)

Ahoi

also das Menü soll folgendermaßen aussehen: ein zu 50% transparentes Feld mit schwarzen Rand (das bekomm ich hin ^^) wo oben eine Leiste drüber ist (ein farbverlauf) die schräge Kanten hat und wo auf der linken Seite eine art abgebrochenes Stück sein soll. Doch da die Leiste erst rechteckig ist kann ich die Nachbeasrbeitung nicht transparent machen....... nun ist meine Frage wie schaff ich das, das ich Linien transparent machen kann(oder allgemein was transparent im nachhenein mach)...... Gibt es einen schalter Weiß = Transparent oder ähnliches....

Die Leiste habe ich mit PS7 gemacht die Nachbearbeitung wollte ich mit Fireworks4 oder MX machen (Damit kann man einfacher Linien machen )

Vielen Dank im vorraus für Hilfe

mfg SiNiE


----------



## Camelion (18. Januar 2004)

Ich bin leider nicht so bewandt im Photoshop, aber das würde ich versuchen:

Bereich der Transparent werden soll markieren mit Werkzeug auswählen, neue Ebene durch ausschneiden ( Umschalt+STRG+J ) und anschließend die Deckkraft im Ebenenstil senken. Schon ist der gewählte Bereich transparent.

Gruss
Camelion


----------



## tool (18. Januar 2004)

Wenn der Hintergrund transparent ist, verstehe ich das Problem an sich nicht.
Vielleicht liegt es auch an der Speicherung, Du muss das Ganze dann "für Web speichern" und einstellen, dass es ein GIF ist und Transparenz zugelassen wird.


----------

